# First time using blackhorn 209



## Sundays Money (Oct 16, 2013)

Went to sight in today with BH 209 first shot no problems
Second shot misfired. I unloaded and finished without any problems. Any ideas what I done wrong. This is the best powder I have found no cleaning after each shot and easy cleaning afterwards. 
I put bore butter in after cleaning, what do the guys who use bh209 use ?


----------



## TJay (Oct 16, 2013)

Are you using "standard" 209 shotshell primers?  Remington Kleanbore 209, 777 209 and the CCI ML are not recommended for BH209.  I use the standard Winchester "W209" primers for lighting BH209.  If that's not the issue maybe a little bore butter got into the flash hole??  I quit using bore butter once I started using BH209.  Also since BH209 is a nitro cellulose based powder you can use the same cleaning solvents you use on your centerfire rifles.  Hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## Sundays Money (Oct 16, 2013)

Using kleanbore I have some Winchester 209 ill use those 
All my other shots where good 
Thanks


----------



## snook24 (Oct 16, 2013)

What gun are u shooting? I had to get a replacment breech with a bigger flash hole to allow the fire to ignite it better. Also all that I read said don't use bore butter. It's great stuff though and good luck!


----------



## Sundays Money (Oct 16, 2013)

Encore pro hunter 
Been using bore butter for 6-8 yrs and have heard not t use it but wondering what would be better


----------



## Sundays Money (Oct 16, 2013)

Encore pro hunter 
Been using bore butter for 6-8 yrs and have heard not t use it but wondering what would be better


----------



## snook24 (Oct 16, 2013)

They say don't use bore butter with this powder and clean the gun like a center fire rifle. This is what I do and it works amazing. You may wanna see if you can find a replacment breach plug made for your gun designed for th bh209. And also use the magnum 209 primers. I use the cci ones and haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## snook24 (Oct 16, 2013)

My cleaning goes in this order. Brush with hoppes #9 then run patches till clean. Then a light oil patch then a few dry patches to clean out extra. Then leave it un assembled over night to further dry. I found this method from this site and many others and all said it works best.


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 16, 2013)

kleanbore primers are low temp primers made for t7 to reduce crud ring. You need either the federal 209a, cci 209mag or winchester w209 primers.

And get with the program and ditch that rookie bore butter stuff!

Cleaning BH209 videos

Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jiMl4jkLcxw

Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wanHgz1I2XE


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 18, 2013)

Good, ya'll just saved me from drinking the cool-aid and buying Bore Butter!  thanks


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 18, 2013)

Larry, like others have said, you need regular 209 primers with BH209.  I use winchesters.  

No need for the bore butter when cleaning either.  Personally I clean my smoker exactly like a rifle (except the breech plug gets pulled and soaked) and leave it with a clean dry bore.

At the range with BH209 I've probably shot as much as 20 maybe 30 times without even swabbing.  First bullet went down as easy as the last and the accuracy stays the same


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 18, 2013)

Larry, like others have said, you need regular 209 primers with BH209.  I use winchesters.  

No need for the bore butter when cleaning either.  Personally I clean my smoker exactly like a rifle (except the breech plug gets pulled and soaked) and leave it with a clean dry bore.

At the range with BH209 I've probably shot as much as 20 maybe 30 times without even swabbing.  First bullet went down as easy as the last and the accuracy stays the same


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 18, 2013)

FrontierGander said:


> kleanbore primers are low temp primers made for t7 to reduce crud ring. You need either the federal 209a, cci 209mag or winchester w209 primers.
> 
> And get with the program and ditch that rookie bore butter stuff!
> 
> ...



good videos Frontier


----------



## bbs383ci (Oct 19, 2013)

Use hoppes #9 for all cleaning you don't need bore butter for sabot bullet. Even though you don't have to I would still swab after each shot it's a personal preference thing.


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 19, 2013)

Almost every guy i've helped with BH209 admitted to swabbing between shots and once I told them to stop that, they finally had excellent accuracy. I can shoot that entire 10oz can and never have to clean the bore.


----------



## Sundays Money (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks guys 
I switched to w209 primers hopefully get to let the smoke roll this afternoon 
I  told a few people about bh209 and how cleaning is easy but they don't buy it. Wish I had years ago


----------



## icdedturkes (Oct 21, 2013)

After dragging my feet for a couple years I have finally made the effort to switch to Blackhorn.. Have two jugs, electric scale.. Just need to find some 209m or 209A primers.. 

Switching over 3 guns, 2 newer Optimas and a Optima Elite.. I have two of the CVA QR BH plugs that should arrive today.. Still contemplating my options for the old hex style plug in my CVA elite.. 

The increased velocity does not interest me that much, but the non hygroscopic properties and no swabbing have me switching.


----------

